# Which catapult for a newbie?



## Frenchieboy (Apr 11, 2016)

OK, I'm new to the forum and new to catapult shooting so I hope ypou done mind me asking a few basic questions.

(I haven't shot a catapult since I was a young teenager and I'm in my 60's now so maybe I've just found my second childhood  )

I have recently developed a big interest in catapult shooting and hope to finish my first "natural" (Made from an Ash fork) TTF catapult off tomorrow when the bands arrive. (I know it sounds stupid but I feel like a young kid waiting for Christmas Day right now)

I have watched countless videos about shooting catapults but I can not find any that tell you how to decide what catapult is best for any individual. I opted to make a TTF one as they seem to be more popular but how can someone tell which is best for them (TTF or OTT) without having to buy or make a selection to try?

Another question I would like to ask is what size of ball bearings are best for target shooting and plinking with and would single or double (Therabands) be better to start off with please?

p.s. It might help if I tell you that I am thinking of using a catapult mainly for "plinking" with but could well end up using it for vermin (Pigeons, crows and rabbits) if I find that I can get consistent accuracy after plenty of practice.


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

Get yourself some 9.5 steel bb,s around a tenner per 1000 from eBay for target shooting, watch as many of bill hays videos as you can then practice practice and practice only you can decide which you favour, it's not hard to change your bands from one to the other or make two until you find one that suits you, I shoot both styles, but I can make around half a dozen natty,s before I find one that just seems to hit everything I point at, that one becomes a keeper and the rest get passed on to mates or flogged on to cover the cost of pouches and elastic, A.T.B Paul


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

OTT or TTF is a personal preference you have to figure out on your own... I shoot OTT because for ME (as a hunter) it's faster for ME to reload for a follow up shot


----------

